# Getting close :) Integration question



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I have reserved 6 chicks (approx 7wks old) to be picked up mid September.
2 easter eggers
1 buff orpington
1 RIR
1 Barred rock and
1 golden comet. 

She didn't have all the breeds available I wanted wyandottes, Austrolorp, or Marans. I have found another breeder that will have some of those available at about the same age around the same time. Both about 2 hours from me in opposite directions. Both breeders are NPIP certified all chicks vaccinated for Mareks. I will probably get the 6 then pick up the other 2 a couple of days later. Would strict quarantining be necessary or would it be ok to have the 2 in a dog crate inside the run for them to get familiar. Or would it be best since it is a new environment to just put them all together and let them sort it out?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh. Conundrum here. If not for the question of quarantine I would say put them all together and watch for reactions. At that age they are not quite as fixated on hierarchy. Chest bumping amongst young males can be seen but that knock down drag out of older birds isn't usually in evidence. 

Considering their age, with hesitancy, I'll say don't quarantine. Babies are too young to harbor anything without being very sick or dead very quickly. They just don't have the adult immune system to fight off disease.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

That is kind of what I was thinking robin. Both breeders seem to be very diligent with biosecurity. Do you think it would be beneficial to hold off on putting them in the actual coop until I have them all together? I could keep the 6 in Kai's old dog crate (extra large it is huge) and then one group won't have the advantage over the other, or am I over thinking it? (I have been known to do that on occasion lol)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I wouldn't go so far as worrying about over thinking it. But you are thinking like a human at this point and not a chicken. The first group will only be there for a couple of days before the others? Considering the age and time span I doubt that they will completely fixated on it being theirs alone.

Biosecurity is a good practice but is not 100% as long as the birds have access to the outdoors. Even when buying from someone who is cautious, new birds should always be quarantined to protect the existing flock. That doesn't fit here though but is something to keep in mind for the future.

Even some of the best breeders have had things happen that they had no control over.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I know, when you are dealing with Nature, not everything can be controlled.  Thanks!


----------

